
Data Access Assistant: claim your data rights - fm_stefanini
https://udaptor.io/assistant.html
======
fm_stefanini
Hello everyone! Me and my co-founder have been working on the Idea for a
platform that allows data portability for over a year now. The idea is simple,
if you need to switch services, why can’t you just take your data with you?
Have you ever imagined being able to start using a new working out app and get
tailored training based on your health app history? Or try out a new music
streaming service and get good recommendations based on the music you listened
from your previous service?

This journey we’ve been tracing though has shown to be composed of multiple
steps. And today we are taking a new major one, giving people an easy way to
access their own data from the services they already use. Basically, you have
the right of access to your data from any service, but the way of exercising
this right is not clear.

In short, we have put together the Data Access Assistant, a browser extension
that helps yous claim your data by automating steps for you and helping you
keep track of the status for each company you have requested your data from.

Currently, we work with chrome + gmail and have 5 services integrated, with
more coming soon. And like I said, pretty soon we’ll be launching new services
to which you’ll be able to port your downloaded data! Try it out and start
claiming back your data!

